# zdalny dostep ssh do komputera w LAN

## gentoousr

Witam, chcialbym uzyskac dostep do swojego komputera w sieci LAN z uczelnianego komputera za pomoca ssh; i bede potrzebowal uruchomic program z GUI czyli dodatkowo obsluga X11 forwarding; Nie wiem ile komputerow w mojej sieci korzysta z tego samego zewnetrzego IP. Zreszta to nawet nieistotne. 

Cala rzecz rozchodzi sie o to zeby router wiedzial gdzie dalej przeslac sesje ssh jaka do niego trafia. I teraz moje zapytanie - czy jest jakis sposob oprocz przekierowania uslugi portu 22 [ssh] na moj host w sieci LAN [ co z pewnoscia bedzie niemozliwe] abym mogl sie zalogowac na swoj komputer z zewnatrz  :Question: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Mozliwosc #1: Przekieruj sobie jakis port na routerze, dowolny i ustaw na nim sshd.

Mozliwosc #2: Uzyj jakiegos serwera ssh 'po drodze' i uzyj go do forwardowania portow swojego ssh za lanem (opcja -L lub -R, nie pamietam teraz.)

Mozliwosc #3: Skonfiguruj sobie IPv6.

Mozliwosc #4: VPN

----------

## gentoousr

ale zeby przekierowac uslue ssh w sieci LAN na mojego hosta musialbym o to poprosic administratora mojej sieci LAN a watpie zeby sie zgodzil :/

a z routerem to samo bo przeciez pakiety zewn. na port 22 nie dochodza do mojego routera nawet jakby dochodzily to bym nie mial problemu;

----------

## Belliash

Nie wiem jak sa skonfigurowane komputery na tej uczelni - musialbys sprawdzic. Ja widze 3 mozliwosci:

1) Jest IPv6 i nie masz sie czym martwic

2) Mozesz pozyskac adres IPv6 i odpalic na kompie tunel

3) Pkt 2 nie da sie wykonac ze wzgledu na wprowadzone przez administratora restrykcje

Anyway dzialalo by to tak, ze ze na kompie w domu uruchamiasz taki tunel i z uczelni laczysz sie przez IPv6, tak jak pisal SlashBeast.

Jedynie pkt.3 moze byc przeszkoda.

http://belliash.eu.org/component/content/article/1-wpisy/31-ipv6-na-swieta

Tutaj dowiesz sie jak i gdzie szybko pozyskac tunel IPv6. Dodam, ze w HE mozesz zalozyc az 5 takich tuneli.

----------

## soban_

Dolaczam sie do tematu, czy jest mozliwosc obejscia tego problemu w nastepujacy sposob:

1) Posiadam dostep do zdalnego serwera SSH na uczelni.

2) Komputer X znajduje sie w sieci, gdzie port 22 nie jest przekierowany na niego i nie ma mozliwosci takiej, aby przekierowac zaden port na maszynke X.

3) Maszynka X znajduje sie w innej sieci niz uczelnia z innym publicznym IP.

4) Moge maszynka X, zalogowac sie na uczelnie (SSH).

Pytanie moje brzmi, czy wykorzystujac jakas aplikacje moge zalogowac sie do maszynki X - poprzez wykorzystanie np. screena (zakladajac ze komputer X bedzie tam zalogowany - na screena uczelni)? Tak, aby z SSH uczelni dostac sie do swojego komputera X, jednak z tym warunkiem 2.

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Pytanie moje brzmi, czy wykorzystujac jakas aplikacje moge zalogowac sie do maszynki X - poprzez wykorzystanie np. screena (zakladajac ze komputer X bedzie tam zalogowany - na screena uczelni)? Tak, aby z SSH uczelni dostac sie do swojego komputera X, jednak z tym warunkiem 2.

 

A to znaczy ze jak sie polacze z jakims serwerem SSH, to nie tylko ja moge przegladac zasoby serwera, ale serwer moze tez przegladac zasoby mojego kompa? Genialne... Ide to kurna opatentowac!   :Laughing: 

Poczytaj troche o architekturze oprogramowania klient-serwer bo noz sie w kieszeni otwiera...

----------

## soban_

Nie o to mi chodzilo, czy strumien mozna jakos przekierowac tego co sie dzieje w trybie tekstowym na screenie - tak aby wykonywal to u mnie na komputerze X. Nie chodzi mi o bezposierednie zalogowanie sie na maszyne (:

----------

## SlashBeast

Mozliwosc #2: Jak masz serwer SSH gdzie i Ty z domu i z uczelni mozesz sie laczyc, uzyj ssh port forwarding i z domu polacz sie do serwera tworzac polaczenie zwrotne, wtedy laczysz sie z uczelni na ten wskazany serwer i ssh twojuser@localhost -p port-ktory-sobie-wybrales. Robilem tak wielokrotnie naprawiajac komus komputer kiedy i ja i on bylismy za natem, ipv6 nie bylo opcja.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Mozliwosc #2: Jak masz serwer SSH gdzie i Ty z domu i z uczelni mozesz sie laczyc, uzyj ssh port forwarding i z domu polacz sie do serwera tworzac polaczenie zwrotne, wtedy laczysz sie z uczelni na ten wskazany serwer i ssh twojuser@localhost -p port-ktory-sobie-wybrales. Robilem tak wielokrotnie naprawiajac komus komputer kiedy i ja i on bylismy za natem, ipv6 nie bylo opcja.

 

I myslisz ze serwer uczelniany na to zezwoli?  :Smile: 

Juz predzej VPN.. chocby takie pierwsze lepsze hamachi, bo jest tez na linuksa.

----------

## soban_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Mozliwosc #2: Jak masz serwer SSH gdzie i Ty z domu i z uczelni mozesz sie laczyc, uzyj ssh port forwarding i z domu polacz sie do serwera tworzac polaczenie zwrotne, wtedy laczysz sie z uczelni na ten wskazany serwer i ssh twojuser@localhost -p port-ktory-sobie-wybrales. Robilem tak wielokrotnie naprawiajac komus komputer kiedy i ja i on bylismy za natem, ipv6 nie bylo opcja.

 

Dziekuje, to chyba jest rozwiazanie problemu.

----------

